# جدول مبسط يوضح عمليات التشكيل المختلفة



## عمراياد (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم

تفضلوا 


هنا


تحيتي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عمراياد (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخي لمرورك الكريم


----------



## samiabbass (2 أغسطس 2013)

لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## samiabbass (2 أغسطس 2013)

العلم لاح لأهل الغرب فيه سنا العلم قدمهم والجهل أخرنا


----------

